# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Экстренная или пожарная контрацепция

## Irina

*ЧТО ТАКОЕ ЭКСТРЕННАЯ ИЛИ ПОЖАРНАЯ КОНТРАЦЕПЦИЯ
Средства экстренной контрацепции*

Часто бывает, что половой контакт происходит незапланированно, когда ни
у юноши, ни у девушки нет с собой никаких противозачаточных средств. Или, например, не
срабатывает барьерный метод контрацепции.
То есть рвется презерватив. Что делать в этой ситуации? Надеяться "на
авось" нельзя. Меры нужно принимать немедленно. В ближайшие 72 часа.
Лучше всего наутро после "незащищенного" полового акта отправиться к
гинекологу для решения вопроса об экстренной контрацепции


Экстренная посткоитальная контрацепция - чрезвычайная мера
предохранения от нежелательной беременности (хотя и гораздо предпочтительнее аборта).
Иногда в литературе её называют "аварийной или пожарной контрацепцией",
потому что здесь нужны неотложные и эффективные меры. Если Вы
сомневаетесь в целости презерватива при его использовании или при
незащищённом половом контакте, а также, если другие методы контрацепции
по тем или иным причинам не могут быть использованы, не пускайте дело на
самотёк, не дожидайтесь следующей менструации, потому что она может и не
появиться. Лучше воспользуйтесь этим методом предохранения от
беременности, и на это у Вас есть 72 часа - трое суток.

*Что такое контрацепция в экстренных случаях?* 
Метод экстренной контрацепции позволяет предупредить нежелательную
беременность в течение нескольких дней после полового акта, во время
которого не применялась контрацепция (например, в криминальных случаях)
или же возник ее дефект (например, разрыв презерватива).

В течение какого времени применима экстренная контрацепция?
В экстренных случаях этот вид контрацептивных таблеток позволяет
предупредить беременность в течение первых 72 часов.

*Каков состав контрацептивных таблеток для экстренных случаев?*
Также как препараты для обычной контрацепции, эти таблетки содержат
эстроген, гормон желтого тела или их комбинацию. Однако, в связи с
необходимостью осуществления быстрой и успешной помощи, данные препараты
содержат большее количество гормона по сравнению с суточной дозой
контрацептивных таблеток, применяющихся в последние годы для регулярного
приема.

*Как действуют контрацептивные таблетки для экстренных случаев?*
В зависимости от того, когда применяется такой контрацептивный
препарат, он влияет на разрыв фолликулов, предупреждает зачатие и/или
имплантацию яйцеклетки. Препарат не влияет на уже имплантированную
оплодотворенную яйцеклетку и, значит, на развитие внутриматочной
беременности.

*Насколько эффективны контрацептивные таблетки для экстренных случаев?*
Эти таблетки весьма эффективны в экстренных случаях, хотя
100-процентной защиты достичь не удается. После однократного полового
акта при правильном применении этих препаратов беременность развивается
у 2 из 100 женщин.

*Имеются ли противопоказания к применению контрацептивных таблеток для
экстренных случаев?*
Ввиду того, что препараты для экстренной контрацепции применяются в
целях предупреждения возможного аборта или хирургического вмешательства,
абсолютных противопоказаний к их использованию не имеется. В случае
необходимости применения контрацептивных таблеток для экстренных случаев
всегда следует обратиться к врачу!

*Как применять контрацептивные таблетки для экстренных случаев?*
Прием препарата для экстренной контрацепции нужно начать в течение
первых 72 часов после полового акта. Препарат принимают дважды с
интервалом в 12 часов. Целесообразно первую дозу принять в такое время,
чтобы прием второй дозы пришелся на дневные часы. Отсрочить прием
таблетки нельзя, так как это снижает эффективность препарата.

Какие побочные явления могут возникать при приеме средств экстренной
контрацепции?
Чаще всего возникает тошнота или рвота. Реже встречаются головная боль,
головокружение, слабость, утомляемость или чувство напряжения в молочных
железах; эти явления, как правило, проходят в течение 24 часов. В дни,
следующие за приемом препарата, может возникать кровотечение, в
большинстве случаев мажущего характера.

Оказывают ли препараты экстренной контрацепции влияние на время
появления менструации?
В большинстве случаев менструация появляется в ожидаемое время, иногда
на несколько дней раньше или позже. Если задержка превышает неделю,
возникает подозрение на наличие беременности.

**Предупреждение:**
*Контрацептивные таблетки для экстренной контрацепции не защищают от
болезней, распространяющихся половым путем*



*Овидон *      По 2 таблетки 2 раза      через 12 ч 	
Первая доза — в течение 72 ч после незащищенного полового акта, вторая — через 12 ч

*Микрогинон Минисистон Ригевидон Марвелон Регулон Минулет Фемоден* 	По 4 таблетки 2 раза через 12 часов 
Первая доза — в течение 72 ч после незащищенного полового акта, вторая — через 12 ч


*Постинор* 	По 1 таблетке 2 раза через 12 часов
 Первая доза — в течение 72 ч после незащищенного полового акта, вторая — через 12 ч


*Даназол 	*По 400-600 мг 2-3 раза с интервалом 12 часов или по 200 мг в сутки в течение 5 дней 	
Первая доза — в течение 72 ч после незащищенного полового акта, вторая — через 12 ч


*Мифепристон RU-486* 	Однократно в дозе 600 мг 	В течение 72 час после полового акта

*Мифегин* 	По 200 мг 1 раз в сутки 	В течение 5 дней (с 23-го по 27-й день менструального цикла)

*Эпостан* 	По 200 мг 4 раза в сутки 4-5 дней 	В течение 72 ч после полового акта

----------

